# Most Beautiful Photos of Ollie



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey

Just took these today and they are the best and most beautiful photos I've ever taken of Ollie. Nearly every single photo came out brilliantly, so it was hard to pick out a few to show you guys.  Hope you enjoy looking at my beautiful baby boy!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Ollie is absolutely gorgeous. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Keep the wonderful pics coming, i used to have a ESS, his name was Roy and he was gorgeous. xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I have to say he looks SO much nicer now unshaved and just clipped. He's a very handsome lad :thumbup:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I have to say he looks SO much nicer now unshaved and just clipped. He's a very handsome lad :thumbup:


thank you. i love his cocker cut too. He's getting clipped again on monday so I'll be sure to do a mini photoshoot after and post them on here. he gets to keep all his feathers, skirt, ears and tail, like a cocker should.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

They are lovely pics - he is gorgeous. I LOVE his ears :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww hes stunning


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

LOvely Pics, Handsome Boy


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful pics!...Ollie is such a Gorgeous boy!:001_wub: i just love Cockers:thumbup:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

He's a stunning dog hun 
You should frame a couple of those and hang them as a set :thumbup:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks guys. 



Mese said:


> He's a stunning dog hun
> You should frame a couple of those and hang them as a set :thumbup:


I think I might do that actually. thanks for the idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Gorgeous... love the last one.. certainly deserves its own place on the wall


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

they certainly are beautiful pics of ollie, well done.
hes gorgeous. lovely haircut.
michelle x


----------



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

awww they are lush 
Out of curiosity, i following your thread ages ago about Ollie's poor recall and was wondering how it came along. it's been quite a few months since I was last on


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He is a cutie! Great pics.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Genie said:


> awww they are lush
> Out of curiosity, i following your thread ages ago about Ollie's poor recall and was wondering how it came along. it's been quite a few months since I was last on


thanks.

We gave up trying to get his recall back and we had so many close-misses where he ran off near roads etc that we decided it was safer to keep him on a lead permenantly. He hasn't been off lead for around 8-9 months now and he has no ill effects from it. he still gets to run around on his flexi or long line, and I've also started running with him too, so he gets enough exercise and stimulation. 

I enjoy our walks much more now I'm not stressing about his recall, and I've noticed a difference in him too. I think my stress was transferring to him and making him edgy and nervous. He's much better on walks, much better with other dogs and much better with people. So overall, he's a much happier dog and I'm a much happier owner.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

He is a handsome chap! :thumbup:


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

He's gorgeous! So much character in his face.

It's so pleasing when you get some cracking photos of your dog!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's a very handsome boy


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is handsome boy :thumbup:


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

Ollie is beautiful! Such a cool coat coloration!


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

ollie is a beautiful dog and your pictures are brilliant, loooove the first one


----------

